# My wee little axolotl



## mortava (Apr 24, 2010)

I picked up this little axolotl from Grete_J recently and am absolutely in love with it.  Axolotls are awesome - this wee one is way more active, curious and interactive than I'd imagined!

Our current setup is a bare-bottomed 10 gallon tank with some moss balls and plenty of shelter. Initially had a 20 gallon long ready, but it seems wayyy too big for him/her (approx 3"), so for the time being the 20 gallon waits and the 10 gallon is perfect. There is only a light in one side of the ballast, but it's off most of the time, allowing the the comfort of ambient light rather than scary bright lights. The plants and bridge and a cave hidden in the back corner under the plants offer shelter - although it's been very curious and not terribly shy. He/she has been eating blood worms with ferocity and zest. Introducing Bowie!


axolotl setup by somechick, on Flickr


axolotl by somechick, on Flickr


axolotl by somechick, on Flickr

** Update: The axolotl now has a name! It's Bowie! Here's a video of Bowie being an axolotl:


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

excellent score! good shots.


----------



## pdoutaz (May 13, 2010)

Nice Pics - they actually seem kinda cool


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Wow  that's one heck of a set-up he's got! He's got some really nice light colouring. Sounds like he may need a friend for that 20 gallon he'll be in


----------



## jlam86 (Dec 7, 2010)

Where did you get this lil guy from? So cute! There is a red and white one at the aquarium and I have always wondered what it was.


----------



## Tsunami28 (Jan 31, 2011)

WOW! Is he ever adorable!!


----------



## mortava (Apr 24, 2010)

Grete_J said:


> Wow  that's one heck of a set-up he's got! He's got some really nice light colouring. Sounds like he may need a friend for that 20 gallon he'll be in


 I'm glad you like his setup! You know I'm in line for a friend eventually! Thanks again, I love him/her!



jlam86 said:


> Where did you get this lil guy from? So cute! There is a red and white one at the aquarium and I have always wondered what it was.


I got this axo from a member of this forum Grete_J - her reply to this post is just above yours.  The white/red w/ black eyes colouring is called leucistic, this guy so far looks like a light wildtype.


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

So cute =D Jealous.. haha


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Very cute indeed! And nice setup for sure.


----------



## mortava (Apr 24, 2010)

Added a video to first post - axolotl is now named Bowie!


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

where did you get it?


----------



## mortava (Apr 24, 2010)

From Grete_J here on BCA - she only has a few left!


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

I love how they launch up when they eat!!! He's looking great!


----------



## mortava (Apr 24, 2010)

*Bowie the Axolotl - update!*

Not so wee anymore - bit still, an axolotl! Here are a few new pics of Bowie and his/her new setup...


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Just look at that face!!!!! What a little cutie and I love how you set up the tank - very nice


----------



## mortava (Apr 24, 2010)

*Not so "wee" anymore - Bowie the axolotl update!*

New digs - 15g long:


----------



## mortava (Apr 24, 2010)

Also - a few quick shots of the new leucistic axolotl that came today:


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Wow.... wow..... Bowie looks great!!! Nice light wildtype! Enjoy the nameless little one


----------

